# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Impact Whey Protein (Myprotein)

## average_joe

*Undenatured Whey Protein Concentrate*





> Overview
> The best value whey protein anywhere in Europe!* Impact Whey Protein® is produced using only premium grade whey protein concentrate, delivering a high 82% protein content. This product has broken all sales records due to its exceptional value for money and great taste. We guarantee* you won't find the same high quality protein anywhere else in Europe at these prices!
> 
> Our Impact Whey Protein® is a rich source of whey protein concentrate from vegetarian sweet cheese, sourced directly from the world’s leading whey protein manufacturers.
> 
> Having the highest Biological Value (BV) of any known protein, whey protein concentrate contains high levels of both essential and non-essential Amino Acids.
> 
> The manufacturing process utilises a unique combination of membrane filtration technology and drying at low temperature and pressure. This ensures gentle separation and concentration of the protein and retains its natural function and high nutritional value to give a high quality whey protein concentrate.
> 
> ...






> Nutritional Information
> Per 25g:
> Energy: 98.3Kcal 
> Energy: 414.0kJ 
> Protein (dry basis): *20.5g* 
> Protein (as-is): 19.6g 
> Fat: 1.7g 
> Carbohydrates: 1.5g 
> Calcium: 125.0mg 
> ...





> Ingredients
> Undenatured Whey Protein Concentrate*, Cocoa Powder (chocolate and mocha flavours only), Flavouring (flavoured options only), Citric Acid (melon, raspberry & summer fruit flavours only), Malt Extract (latte, toffee & banoffee flavours only), Emulsifier (Soy Lecithin), Malic Acid (choc coconut flavour only), Sweetener (Sucralose® [flavoured options only]), Colouring (Quinoline [banana & melon flavours only], Sunset Yellow [banana flavour only], Carmosine [raspberry flavour only], Caramel [choc coconut flavour only], Cochineal Red A [summer fruit flavour only], Green S [melon flavour only], Beetroot Red [strawberry cream flavour only]). *From Milk





> Essential Amino Acids g/100g Protein
> Isoleucine 6.4
> Leucine 10.6
> Lysine 9.6
> Methionine 2.2
> Phenylalanine 3.0
> Threonine 6.7
> Tryptophan 1.4
> Valine 5.9
> ...





> Flavors
> Unflavored 
> Toffee
> Vanilla
> Banana
> Banoffee
> Chocolate Coconut
> Chocolate Mint
> Chocolate Nut
> ...


την ειχα μπερδεψει με αυτη Impact Whey Deluxe (Μyprotein) αλλα εχουν διαφορετικα συστατικα και αυτη ειναι φθηνοτερη  :01. Mr. Green: . οποτε λογικα η επομενη που θα δοκιμασω. μεχρι προτινος επαιρνα την αντιστοιχη isolate αλλα νομιζω ημουν υπερβολικος και η τιμη της πλεον ειναι στα υψη.
για τη συγκεκριμενη μαρκα γινεται λογος εδω BULK συμπληρωματα. αν ψαξετε θα βρειτε review.

εχετε υποψην οτι ειναι 82% η unflavored version, με τις γευσεις πεφτει το ποσοστο της πρωτεινης κατα 3% και με τη σοκολατα κατα 8%  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## Giannistzn

Αυτην εχω τωρα. Σε γευση choco-coconut. 

Διαλυτοτητα οκ μια χαρα και η γευση της ιδιαιτερα ελαφρια, και γλυκια. Πινεται ευχαριστα (οχι οπως η whey shake ομως  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## Dimitrios

Respect για την άγευστη... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Respect για την άγευστη...


και η αγευστη μια χαρα πινετε απο οσο θυμαμαι... 

και η γευση vanilla ειναι πολυ ωραια... :01. Wink:

----------


## average_joe

η βανιλια ειναι η μονη γευση που μου χει λειψει απο τοτε που πηγα στις αγευστες, θελω να εχω για post περαν απο κρεας κατι μερες και πρωτεινη με γευση βανιλια και σοκολατα υγειας.

ελεγα για vanilla beans απο σουπερ. εκεινα που ειναι πανακριβα και ειναι σαν sticks αν ξερει κανενας... ας πει αν ειναι καλα. thanks!

----------


## Jimy

Και εγω την συγκεκριμενη πινω αυτον τον καιρο.(Την αγευστη)Εχει μεινει κανα 3κιλο ακομα και οταν τελειωσει θα παρω ξανα την ιδια.Απολυτα ικανοποιημενος,διαλυεται οσο καμια και για τα λεφτα της δεν το συζηταμε. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Respect στη αγευστη κι από μένα. Τίμια πρωτείνη. Πολύ καλή επίσης η cream&coockies παρόλο που σε κάποιο τόπικ την είχα θάψει  :01. Mr. Green:  Μετά τη πρώτη βδομάδα τη συνήθισα και πλέον μ'αρέσει πολύ. Θα τις ξανά προτιμήσω και τις δύο κάποια στιγμή.
Έχω δοκιμάσει και 2 σοκολάτες, την smooth και μια ακόμη δε θυμάμαι ποια, ή τη nut ή τη mint.. οι οποίες ήταν μια χαρά στη γεύση, λίγο ελαφριές όμως για τα γούστα μου, προτειμώ γεμάτες γεύσεις.
Από διαλυτότητα-πέψη παίρνουν όλες άριστα.

----------


## spartan77

κ γω την 5κιλη αγευστη εχω
ωραια γευση εχει η αγευστη τελικα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
θα την ξαναπαρω! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μου ειχε πει ο Στελιος να την παρω πριν καιρο και ειναι το καλυτερο value for money που εχω κανει,εννοειτε εχω αγευστη και περα απο την 1η φορα που ειχα παρει 5κιλη τωρα παιρνω 10 κιλα και μου βγαζει 5 μηνες σχεδον. :01. Wink: 

Τη προτεινω χωρις 2η σκεψη!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## deluxe

Το καλο ειναι οτι δεν εχει διογκωτικα και απο γλυκαντικο μονο σπλεντα. Αυτο το soy lecithin γιατι το βαζουν παντου;

Ποια γευση ειναι καλη; Για αγευστη σκεφτομαι να παρω απο isolate. Αυτη εδω την θελω για πρωϊνο και βραδυ. Για πειτε δυο,τρεις καλες γευσεις!

----------


## Xxlakis

Η γευση της αγευστης ειναι σαν πολυ νερομενο γαλα και την νοιωθεις στο στομαχι ετσι ακριβως.Μονο και μονο για αυτο εγινε η αγαπημενη μου.

----------


## deluxe

Και απο που την αγοραζετε; Γιατι στο MP τα μεταφορικα ειναι 20 ευρω! Δε συμφαιρει με τιποτα, εαν θελω να παρω ενα κουτι.

----------


## Giannistzn

Απο εκει που ειπες. Ή βρισκεις αλλον 1-2 και κανετε μαζεμενη παραγγελια ή παιρνεις μπολικα πραγματα (που συμφερουν απο εκει).

Βεβαια, η αγευστη ακομα και μονο αυτη να παρεις, σε συμφερει νομιζω σε σχεση με ο,τι αλλο κυκλοφορει.

----------


## magayver

μεχρι 25 κιλα μπορεις να παρεις ομως.
  εγω θα σου προτεινα να τα εξαντλεισεις μονος σου, τουλ αυτο κανω εγω.

----------


## aepiskeptis

ναι μονο αν δεν πινεις πολυ μην παρεις πολυ γιατι ημερομηνια ληξης εχουν κανα 8μηνο

----------


## dio32

> Να προσθέσω κάτι σχετικά με το χρόνο παράδοσης ο οποίος είναι τραγικά αργός για Ευρώπη. Διώξανε το δέμα 31 Μαίου και περιμένω 16 Ιουνίου.


μαλλον ετυχε συνιθως κανει μια εβδομαδα με δυο.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ο πιο σωστος χρονος ειναι αυτος που δινει η mp στο site της. Η dmp δινει σχεδον 1 βδομαδα παραπανω. Τουλαχιστον σε εμενα παρεδωσαν στις 7-8 μερες...

MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...

----------


## sl8

Ναι, ο prozis απο Πορτογαλία έστειλε σε μια βδομάδα. Θα δούμε σε επόμενη παραγγελία...

----------


## Giannis.

> Δεν αναφέρθηκα στις γεύσεις της Impact. Ρώτησα σχετικά με τα flavdrops (σταγόνες γεύσης) που δίνουν γεύση στις άγευστες πρωτεϊνες. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι φίλε. Απο Αγγλία έρχονται. Οτι πάρεις απο Ευρώπη δεν έχει τελωνείο. 
> 
> 
> 
> Άντε πάλι τυρί κουμπάρε....τι θα γίνει ρε ΤΟΤΗ/BEASTMODE/Gianni/Mitso/Kitso ή όπως αλλιώς σου ξημέρωσε η μέρα, πάλι καινούργιο λογαριασμό(06-06-14)?? Δεν παίζεσαι λέμε.


Φιλε δεν ξερω ποιον γιαννη λες αλλα αν λες εμενα ξεκολλα. καινουριος ειμαι εδω δεν θα μου βγαλεις το λογαριασμο σπαμ επειδη εσυ βαριεσαι να ασχοληθεις με μερικες παραπάνω ερωτήσεις ατόμων που δεν έχουν εμπειρία στο χώρο.

----------


## Mikekan

Δεν μιλάει για σένα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannis.

> Δεν μιλάει για σένα.


 :03. Thumb up: 


Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο ποστ για την ΜΡ γενικά σαν μάρκα ή να ανοίξω;

----------


## Mikekan

Βρες το προϊόν που σε ενδιαφέρει και αν δεν υπάρχει άνοιξε. Αλλιώς στις γενικές ερωτήσεις για συμπληρώματα.

----------


## sl8

> Να προσθέσω κάτι σχετικά με το χρόνο παράδοσης ο οποίος είναι τραγικά αργός για Ευρώπη. Διώξανε το δέμα 31 Μαίου και περιμένω 16 Ιουνίου.


Τελικά κατέφθασε σήμερα πρωί!!! Θα την δοκιμάσω και θα ποστάρω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## sl8

Να πω ότι έχω μείνει άφωνος με αυτή την πρωτεινη. Ειδικά για μένα που δεν ανέχομαι καμιά concentrate ακόμη και η prozis με διάλυσε με αέρια και τουαλέτα. Η myprotein δεν με έχει ενοχλήσει καθόλου εδώ και μέρες καθημερινής πρόσληψης! Την συνιστώ σε  όλους!

----------


## dio32

> Να πω ότι έχω μείνει άφωνος με αυτή την πρωτεινη. Ειδικά για μένα που δεν ανέχομαι καμιά concentrate ακόμη και η prozis με διάλυσε με αέρια και τουαλέτα. Η myprotein δεν με έχει ενοχλήσει καθόλου εδώ και μέρες καθημερινής πρόσληψης! Την συνιστώ σε  όλους!


ναι βρε αφου δεν εχει καθολου διογκωτικα μεσα.
εγω πριν κατι ημερες τσιμπησα 3 πεντοκιλες.
ειχε 20 discount και προλαβα και τσιμπησα αρα μεταφορικα δεν πληρωσα καθολου με την εκπτωση που πηρα.

----------


## sl8

Και γω 10 κιλα πήρα με 20% έκπτωση!

----------


## dio32

> Και γω 10 κιλα πήρα με 20% έκπτωση!


ετσιιιι αυτα ειναι χεχεχε

----------


## sl8

> Να πω ότι έχω μείνει άφωνος με αυτή την πρωτεινη. Ειδικά για μένα που δεν ανέχομαι καμιά concentrate ακόμη και η prozis με διάλυσε με αέρια και τουαλέτα. Η myprotein δεν με έχει ενοχλήσει καθόλου εδώ και μέρες καθημερινής πρόσληψης! Την συνιστώ σε  όλους!


Επίσης να συμπληρώσω ότι η διαλυτότητα είναι άψογη. 10 χτυπήματα και τέλος. Σαν γεύση εγώ πήρα την αγευστη η οποία με απλά λόγια μυρίζει γαλατίλα, όπως το απλό γάλα σκόνη. Το σημαντικό πάντως θεωρώ είναι η τιμή της και η ελαφριά πέψη.

----------


## κωσταντινος

Δεν χρειαζετε να το ψειριζουμε και τοσο πολυ το θεμα,λεφτα δεν υπαρχουνε για κατι καλυτερο,εγω παντος ειμαι πολυ πιεσμενος στο θεμα αυτο.,μπορει να ειναι μια απλη Concentrate αλλα πιστευω την ιδια δουλεια κανει.
Μια χαρα κανουμε και την δουλεια μας με αυτη,μπορει να μην εχει και την καλυτερη γευση αλλα πινετε ευχαριστα....

----------


## sl8

Δεν ψείρισα τίποτα. Έκανα ένα πολύ σύντομο review της πρωτεΐνης, όπως ζητάει και η εν λόγω ενότητα.

----------


## Ανδρεας

Εχετε να προτείνετε καμια γευση καλη? Σκεφτομαι να φυγω απο την αγευστη
Ειδα οτι εχει κ chocolate brownie, την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?

----------


## lila_1

chocolate-nut παρα πολυ ωραία, οπότε υποθέτω όλες οι αντίστοιχες chocolate-κάτι θα ναι εξίσου καλές

----------


## relaxncoffee

πηρα την σοκολατα-μπανανα.
περιμενα να την πεταξω(ειμαι ιδιοτροπος με τις γευσεις) και τελικα μου αρεσε.
ανυπομονο να δοκιμασω και τις αλλες γευσεις.

----------


## Ανδρεας

Τελεια, thanks guys μάλλον κατι σε σοκολατα θ καταλήξω επειδή είμαι fan

----------


## MorningStar_

Καραμελα- καλη ειναι αλλα τη βαριεσαι ευκολα. Πηρα κ την iso pro της ιδιας εταιριας σε γευση cookies and cream κ ειναι τελεια. 


The deepest circle of hell is reserved for betrayers and mutineers.

----------


## am13704

να ρωτησω κατι βρε παιδια . Λογικα παραγγελνετε την 5κιλη γιατι σε πιο μικρες ποσοτητες δεν συμφερει οικονομικα. 
Οταν την ανοιγετε  την αφηνετε μεσα στο σκισμενο σακουλακι μεχρι να την καταναλωσετε ή την βαζετε σε καποιο απο τα αδεια κουτια που εχετε;

----------


## Ανδρεας

> να ρωτησω κατι βρε παιδια . Λογικα παραγγελνετε την 5κιλη γιατι σε πιο μικρες ποσοτητες δεν συμφερει οικονομικα. 
> Οταν την ανοιγετε  την αφηνετε μεσα στο σκισμενο σακουλακι μεχρι να την καταναλωσετε ή την βαζετε σε καποιο απο τα αδεια κουτια που εχετε;


βεβαιως και συμφέρει κ αλλες ποσοτητες πιο μικρές
φυσικα Κύπρο τα μεταφορικά 5 ευρώ είναι, νομίζω Ελλάδα καμιά 15αρια
εξαρτάται, εγώ που άφησα λίγη μέσα στη συσκευασία τη δίπλωσα καλά για να μην μπει αέρας κ πιάσει υγρασία

----------


## MorningStar_

Ταπερακι που κλεινει αεροστεγως!


The deepest circle of hell is reserved for betrayers and mutineers.

----------


## goodfella

καλησπερα σε ολους.

ερωτηση, μαλλον χαζη...
παλιοτερα καπου ειχε παρει το ματι μου στο συγκεκριμενο τοπικ οτι αν παρεις με γευση, μειωνονται τα γρ πρωτεινης στο σκουπ
μετα απο 2 5κιλες αγευστες σκεφτομαι να παρω με γευση (cream & cookies). 
αν δεν εχω θεμα με τα γραμμαρια, προχωραω. και στο site που εψαξα λιγο δε βρηκα κατι, ισως λεω μπουρδες.
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## lila_1

" The nutritional information is based on the Unflavoured version, when choosing an alternative flavour the nutritional values may vary by up to 10% "

Aυτό λέει στο site. Το 10% ισχύει για τις σοκολάτες, λόγω του κακάο. Για τις υπόλοιπες υπολόγιζε ένα 4-5% λιγότερη προωτείνη. Αμελητέα ποσόστητα δηλαδή.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Σε φράουλα μπανάνα βανίλια είναι σίγουρα -3% σε σχέση με την άγευστη. Χονδρικά γίνεται 80αρα.

----------


## ArgoSixna

η σοκολατα ειναι 75αρα

----------


## Feth

Παρελαβα και εγώ την δικη μου Impact με γευση cookies and cream πριν 2 μερες και ειπα να αφήσω ένα Review παρομοιως.

Λοιπόν την αγοράσα αρχικά ευελπιστώντας ότι η γευση θα είναι παρομοια της cookies n cream της on καθώς και της dymatize αλλά δυστυχως απογοητευτηκα, η γευση δεν έχει καμια σχεση με την cookies n cream της on/dymatize, είναι πολύ γλυκιά, η διαλυτοτητα της παρολαυτα, είναι πολύ καλή και σε γάλα/νερό καθώς και στο γιαουρτι. Αν με ρωτούσε καποιος αν θα ξαναγοραζα αυτή την γευση η απαντηση μου θα ήταν όχι : P
Η πρωτεινη είναι στο 80% στο cookies αnd cream.

20 γραμμάρια πρωτεινη ανα 25 γραμμάρια scoop.

----------


## beefmeup

οταν λες καμια σχεση ,μονο στην γλυκυτητα αναφερεσαι?

----------


## Feth

> οταν λες καμια σχεση ,μονο στην γλυκυτητα αναφερεσαι?


Κατά κύριο λογο ναι, της myprotein είναι πολύ γλυκιά και το είχα διαβάσει σε reviews αλλά εκανα του κεφαλιου μου και την πήρα, καλά να πάθω  :01. Razz:

----------


## Feth

Τι θες να μάθεις δηλαδη? δεν εχει κατι το υποπτο, πάνω κάτω οτι εχουν ολες οι πρωτεινες έχει.

----------


## lila_1

> σκετομαι να ξεκινησω την συγκεκριμενη μετα απο 2.5kg on.. 
> 
> διαβασα περιπου 20 σελιδες σε αυτο το Thread προκειμενου να παρω μια ιδεα για το εαν ειναι οκ για την υγεια η εαν περιεχει τιποτα υποπτο.
> παρολα αυτα φαινεται οτι οι μονες πληροφοριες που πηρα ηταν οι υποκειμενικες αποψεις για διαφορες γευσεις 
> 
> εμενα λοιπον που δεν με απασχολει καθολου ο παραγοντας γευση κ αν παρω θα παρω αγευστη, υπαρχει κανεις να με βοηθησει με τα πιο βασικα θεματα; σε σχεση με αυτα που περιεχει κυριως κ αν ειναι οκ.


Μπορείς πάντα να κοιτάξεις το label με τα συστατικά και μακροσυστατικά

----------


## dLazaros

https://labdoor.com/rankings/protein
Εργαστηριακές αναλύσεις απο ανεξάρτητο οργανισμό, ή τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται.

υγ. πήρα εμαιλ σήμερα με συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση της παραγγελίας μου λόγο των μπλόκων στους δρόμους, -30% σε οτι πάρω, δεκτό και εκτιμώ την κίνηση!

----------


## orck

Υποτιθεται οτι η μια δοση ειναι 25γρ (θα ρωτησω σε καταλληλοτερο θεμα για το ποσες δοσεις χρειαζεται). Ποιο σκουπ περνω για τα 25γρ; Στην σελιδα δινουν μονο ογκομετρικα το καθε σκουπ και οχι σε γραμμαρια.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## beefmeup

σε καθε συσκευασια που θα παρεις, περιεχει κ σκουπ.

------------------

*αφαιρεσα καποια ποστ..ο λογος ειναι πως το θεμα  αυτο εχει να κανει με την αξιολογηση της πρωτεινης σαν συμπληρωμα κ ΟΧΙ με το πως την παραγγελνουμε, το site αυτο γενικοτερα που την παραγγελνουμε, η διαφορους διαλογισμους για την χωρα που ζουμε.

Stay on topic* :03. Thumb up:

----------


## akisevo9

Καλησπερα παιδια! 
Η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη ειναι η καθαρη (100αρα που λεμε) αυτης της εταιριας η οχι? Εαν οχι ποια ειναι η καθαρη της? Ευχαριστω πολυ!  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

> Καλησπερα παιδια! 
> Η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη ειναι η καθαρη (100αρα που λεμε) αυτης της εταιριας η οχι? Εαν οχι ποια ειναι η καθαρη της? Ευχαριστω πολυ!


γεια χαρα..
εχεις μεινει λιγο πισω, αυτα τα λεγανε κατι μπιλντερια στα μεσα του 80-90.. :08. Turtle: 
δεν υπαρχει αυτο το "100αρα που λεμε"..τι παει να παει κατοσταρα δλδ, βενζινη ειναι? :01. Razz: 

η συγκεκριμενη εχει περιεκτικοτητα καπου 80% αν παρεις την αγευστη, κ μετα αναλογα την γευση πεφτει καπως το ποσοστο..με μεγαλυτερη νομιζω χασουρα την σοκολατα, λογω του βαρους που εχει το κακαο..

μετα πας στην isolate της εταιριας που πρεπει να εχει περιεκτικοτητα καπου στο 87%, εκει γυρω αν δεν κανω λαθος..

----------


## akisevo9

> γεια χαρα..
> εχεις μεινει λιγο πισω, αυτα τα λεγανε κατι μπιλντερια στα μεσα του 80-90..
> δεν υπαρχει αυτο το "100αρα που λεμε"..τι παει να παει κατοσταρα δλδ, βενζινη ειναι?
> 
> η συγκεκριμενη εχει περιεκτικοτητα καπου 80% αν παρεις την αγευστη, κ μετα αναλογα την γευση πεφτει καπως το ποσοστο..με μεγαλυτερη νομιζω χασουρα την σοκολατα, λογω του βαρους που εχει το κακαο..
> 
> μετα πας στην isolate της εταιριας που πρεπει να εχει περιεκτικοτητα καπου στο 87%, εκει γυρω αν δεν κανω λαθος..


Σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το χρονο και τις πληροφοριες σου!  :01. Smile: 
Υγ. Σορρυ για τους ξεπερασμενους ορους μου!  :01. Razz:

----------


## LuNaT1C

Νομίζω έχει την impact whey isolate με 23γρ σε 25γρ σκουπ αρα 92% και την iso :Stick Out Tongue: ro97 με 24γρ στα 25γρ δηλαδή 96%

Στάλθηκε από το Vodafone Smart ultra 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DimGi

> Νομίζω έχει την impact whey isolate με 23γρ σε 25γρ σκουπ αρα 92% και την isoro97 με 24γρ στα 25γρ δηλαδή 96%
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Vodafone Smart ultra 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Και ποια η διαφορά τους εκτός από το ότι η μια εχει υψηλότερη περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεΐνη;;

----------


## beefmeup

*Ειδη πρωτεϊνης σε σκόνη*μην ξεφυγουμε απο το θεμα ομως φιλε..ο,τι αποριες εχεις ψαχνεις το φορουμ κ τις λυνεις.

----------


## beefmeup

παιδια το κλειδωνω το θεμα..δεν παει αλλο πραγματικα, καποιοι δεν εχετε τον θεο σας..

*Παραγγελιες απο εξωτερικο*





> *αφαιρεσα καποια ποστ..ο λογος ειναι πως το θεμα αυτο εχει να κανει με την αξιολογηση της πρωτεινης σαν συμπληρωμα κ ΟΧΙ με το πως την παραγγελνουμε, το site αυτο γενικοτερα που την παραγγελνουμε, η διαφορους διαλογισμους για την χωρα που ζουμε.
> 
> Stay on topic*

----------


## beefmeup

εμενα παντως η salted caramel που δοκιμασα που διαλυεται καλα κ η γευση ειναι μια χαρα..σιγουρα κατα πολυ καλυτερη απο την σοκολατα/καρυδα κ στα δυο..

----------


## billy89

*Σοκολάτα μπανάνα*

ό,τι καλύτερο έχω πιει από Myprotein και γενικά από πρωτείνες χωρίς πολλά πρόσθετα.

Γεύση 10/10 

Διαλυτότητα 10/10

----------


## Giogiannis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, δοκίμασα και εγώ και πήρα μια 5άκιλη φράουλα stevia, αλλά μου φάνηκε πολύ μέτρια η γεύση σαν γάλα με ελαφρύ άρωμα φράουλας. Φοβήθηκα να πάρω κανονική επειδή είμαι σε γράμμωση και δεν ήθελα πολλά sugars. Στη σελίδα της myprotein είχε λεπτομέρειες μόνο για την άγευστη. και η απορία μου είναι η εξής, επειδή δεν θα την παλέψω όταν τελειωσει να πάρω πάλι stevia, άμα πάρω κανονική γέυση θα χει μεγάλη διαφορά σε ζάχαρη, θερμίδες κλπ.?

----------


## beefmeup

σβηστηκαν καποια ποστ..το θεμα αυτο οπως πολλακις εχω γραψει πιο πισω ειναι για την αξιολογηση του προιοντος, οχι για να λυνουμε τις αποριες μας πανω σε θεματα παραγγελειων απο το σαιτ που το πουλαει..λιγο κοινη λογικη παρακαλω.

----------


## Giwrgos_Trls

Εχω ξανά πάρει στο παρελθόν από myprotein λόγω τιμής περισσότερο, γευστικά κ πεπτικα θα έλεγα είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος αλλά το θέμα με τον αφρό το είχα και γω! Δοκίμασα άλλες μαρκες μετά αρκετά γνωστές στο εμπόριο και καμια δεν είχε αφρό. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει. Λόγω οικονομικής στενότητας πάλι πήρα μια τώρα 5κιλη με 2 εκπτώσεις που είχα στα 36€ 
Υ.Γ. σε όποιον εξαφανίζεται η γεύση μετα από λίγο, να την βάζει σε κλειστό δοχείο

----------


## Giwrgos_Trls

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να πω ότι ηρθε. Γεύση καφες-λαραμελα: 8/10 αρκετα καλή ισως την ηθελα λιγο πιο εντονη. Ενα περίεργο πράγμα δεν κανει καθόλου αφρό. Καθόλου ομως. Ισως να άλλαξαν τα συστατικά αν είχαν παράπονα πολλα, οπως κ να χει μπράβο γιατί δεν το περίμενα! Την πηρα 40€ την 5κιλη

----------

